
Elon Musk threatens to leave White House councils over Paris deal - endswapper
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/05/31/elon-musk-trump-paris-climate-pact-238990
======
purephase
> Oracle CEO Safra Catz, who played a role in the Trump transition, plans to
> attend the event, but other industry executives haven't confirmed their
> participation yet.

Colour me surprised.

Good for Elon. He was principled in staying, believing that involvement was
better than criticism from afar. Given what Tesla and TBC are trying to
achieve, it's no surprise that it's largely at direct odds to dropping out of
the Paris agreement.

Be interesting to see who stays on after. If Oracle is the only company on
your side, you're definitely on the wrong side of history.

